# bite leader to fly line



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

As the water warms I will have some time to fish the surf and jetties more and expect to encounter some Spanish macks. I have not in the past had occasion to add a wire bite section to my leader and was wondering what knots are suggested for such. thanks, GG


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Haywire twist...easy, very reliable.

http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/haywire-twist


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

loop to loop is what i have always used.


----------



## Boatwright (Jul 1, 2005)

If I'm adding a wire bite tippet to a mono leader, I use an Albright knot.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

*knots*

When tying to wire I like to double the line through the wire loop to minimize the chance of the wire cutting through the mono. Therefore I like the palomar knot or the trilene clinch knot. Albright is a good choice if you are careful to get the wire to bend tight enough to get and good clinch.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

You guys are the best, thank you, I will use them. GG


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Also with smacks I've found that a bite-tippet of 50# flouro works too. It's a bit too thick for them to get through sometimes. Just a 12" bite-tippet is plenty.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

A section of 50# flouro/mono works just as well. Sometimes the spanish can be somewhat leader shy... Sure you'll lose one every now and then, but you may also get more hits overall.


----------



## Scott F (Aug 26, 2005)

Wire is overkill.
Use long shank hooks & 15# Fluor for stealth. 
Or
30-40# Fluor w/shorter shank hooks
Or
=> 16# hard mason

Check leader after each fish & replace if seriously frayed.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Albright and a haywire twist, very easy to tie, these are mandatory knots for wire leaders.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

You'll wish you had a wire leader if a kingfish comes along. Fly fishing is very unpredictable and exciting off/ near shore, need to be ready with heavy flouro leaders and wire if needed.


----------

